# Well, when you headin out on the Red?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has hit the Red yet. Water is a lot lower already than this time last year. Does the water have to warm up a bit before the cats start biting? I guess I don't really care what's biting. I'm itching to get out. :beer:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ya ive been out twice. little to early for the fish yet i think


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Went out yesterday for a few hrs and got one 3lb cat, the water still has to warm up before they really start hittin


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I was out last Saturday and Sunday at three different locations in Fargo/Moorhead with no catches, not even a single. I havent checked the weather reports but im hoping it warms up this weekend some more. Maybe it will be better then.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

This last week has been alright, the little guys are biting right now, but nothing over 2lbs; however, I can't get any junk fish like shiners to bite so I can use them for cutbait, so I can't really try for any big guys.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

all this rain may have delayed me from heading out again for awhile. im waiting for the warm up to catch some goldeyes to use for bait, until then i wont be going. i dont like fishing for little ones, i like em 10+


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

No real change tonight, nothing for cut bait, although I saw one guy get a 3+ lb cat using smelt (never heard of that one before). Otherwise just a bunch of little guys. But I'll keep plugging away until I get something for the frying pan!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

The fish have to eat even when the water's high. The big females are in the protected areas laying they're eggs and may not be biting. Try the eddys and deep holes if you can get to them.


----------

